# Facebook Cover Page Update



## KhalidAbuDhabi (Oct 10, 2016)

Did someone notice a change on facebook cover page so far, i m seeing some profiles having the call to action button on the cover picture while other profiles are having the button in it's original position, i can't figure out how it's happening, is it really a facebook update or what? Have a look at the attachment.


----------

